
Frigid Offices Might Be Killing Women’s Productivity - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/05/warm-offices-women-productivity/589966/
======
wtdata
Actually what the proper article tells is that woman productivity increases
with temperature, but that man productivity decreases (up to a point). [1]

But of course, that title wouldn't be "click-baity" enough in our present
political climate.

[1]
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0216362)

------
yhoneycomb
I feel like this paper is blaming offices for cold temperatures. Is there any
barrier to just wearing warmer clothes?

~~~
thrower123
You can always put more clothes on. There rapidly comes a point where taking
clothes off when it's too hot gets you in hot water with HR...

